# Mi vintage cohete TOR



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2014)

Siempre me acuerdo de un juguete* muy especial* que tuve a los 6 años , y lo había Googleado pero nada de nada .

Se tiraba con gomera , subía como 100 metros y bajaba con paracaidas , obvio que la primera parte la hacía mi padre y yo corría a buscarlo 

Acabo de avivarme que no era *Thor* cómo los que lanzaba la Nasa , sino simplemente *Tor* , se nota que los tanos no quisieron pagar regalías 

El bicho era exactamente éste :










Los stickers no venían puestos y además no eran autoadhesivos , eran esas calcomanías de mojar 











A veces fallaba y como era puntudo , se clavaba en la tierra  ya que venía embalado desde unos 100 metros mas o menos.

Ésta es una versión posterior , pero la pongo porque se ve el paracaidas desplegado.











 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Toy-Space-Plastic-Tor-Missile-With-Parachute-By-Quercetti-Made-In-Italy-/400506994034?nma=true&si=iNLFnoDOfyRdQF7abMkSK5R5bKg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Que...utdoor_Toys_Structures_US&hash=item5655f1fe02

Me hizo felíz encontrarlo y por eso lo comparto


----------



## dearlana (Abr 11, 2014)

Cuando tenía 4 años mi padre me hizo una pequeña maquinita de vapor muy curiosa.

Posteriormente, con 6 años me empeñé en enchufarla en la maquina de inflar las ruedas de los coches.

El volante no sé ni a donde fue a parar de las revoluciones que cogió. Recuerdo que se soltó y salió disparado por la carretera.

Alguna pieza suelta queda todavía de recuerdo.



-----------------------------------------

Por aquí había un amigo ( = Jorgito ) (Cuando teníamos 5 años), que, con la ayuda del padre:

 Lanzaban un avión de los que la hélice giraba mediante una larga goma que se retorcía previamente.

El avión volaba en círculos durante un corto tiempo.

Se reunían cantidad de niños a ver el espectáculo cada vez que Jorgito aparecía con el padre.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

En mi caso:

Cuando tenía 8 años:

Un amigo de mi padre me trajo de Inglaterra un ciclomotor con motor de 65 centímetros cúbicos.

La matrícula era de Liverpool : XYL 853

La marca era curiosa: Paloma (De fabricación francesa).

Por más que la he buscado por Internet, no la encuentro (Ese modelo).

Todavía la tengo ( Lo que queda de ella ).

Me imagino que si estuviera completa, valdría una fortuna. Porque es del año 1961.

Desde esas fechas, mi pasión por el mundo de las dos ruedas sigue igual de fuerte. A pesar de tantos accidentes. Sobre todo en la época en la que hacía motocross.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2014)

Yo nunca tuve una calderita de esas , y estaban de moda , pero tuve una Tatata








https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/alguien-tuvo-lanchita-pop-pop-chico-tatata-47829/


----------

